# Rail yard question



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

Gents,

I have a simple question. I am currently in the Design phase of my new layout, and I plan to add a rail yard. The question is, is a 6 laned 8 and half feet long rail yard large enough to represent an average real rail yard?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

cidjackaries said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have a simple question. I am currently in the Design phase of my new layout, and I plan to add a rail yard. The question is, is a 6 laned 8 and half feet long rail yard large enough to represent an average real rail yard?



That would represent a very small interchange yard as it scales out to just over a 1/10m of a mile long. A real rail yard can run a mile or more (66+ feet in HO) with 20...30...40 or more classification tracks. 

Don't worry...even the larger clubs can't even come close. What makes theirs impressive is the size of their work goes beyond your regular peripheral vision, making them seem like full sized yards.

Take heart though...a 6 track, 8 and a half foot yard is a hefty piece of real estate on a home layout...enjoy it.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

